# Butterfly Weed Getting Worked



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

They're after it in our front yard, too.

The bees at our WV apiary are eagerly awaiting the bloom of common milkweed. Butterfly weed is also a milkweed. Last summer, the common variety produced a pretty good flow around the end of June.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Butterfly or common the bees don't care as long as they are weeds the bees will liked.
Last year I stated some from the seeds. Now they are growing strong and tall. They enjoy an
organic fertilizer and plenty of water with sunshine. Our hot baking summer sun will make them
thrive here. Too bad I did not plant more of them last year as they come back year after year. Going to
put some seeds along the nearby creek banks to grow some more. This is another plant this is both drought
resistant and hard to get rid of once fully established.


----------

